# How do you sleep?



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 16, 2015)

like literally I mean, not in the sense of being kept up by your killing spree

I usually end up on my left side with my doona entwined between my legs and an arm under my pillow when I go to sleep

can't remember how I wake up 

how weird are you?


----------



## Atlas (Oct 16, 2015)

I pretty much toss and turn from my left side over to my right and vice-versa until I fall asleep.


----------



## Swift (Oct 16, 2015)

sometimes I'll be on my back, but that's rare. left side best side.


----------



## Roman (Oct 16, 2015)

Left side is best for me too, oddly enough. It's weird considering an injury I had with my left arm when I was little and later my left shoulder.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 16, 2015)

I sleep very silently.

However, I don't rest enough during my sleep and see bad dreams.


----------



## Moritsune (Oct 16, 2015)

Basically like that, but my pillow vertically positioned, my chest and head resting on the pillow, and my arms wrapped around the pillow like a hug.


----------



## Atlas (Oct 16, 2015)

Moritsune said:


> Basically like that, but my pillow vertically positioned, my chest and head resting on the pillow, and my arms wrapped around the pillow like a hug.



I actually do this, too.


----------



## Roman (Oct 16, 2015)

I think I would sleep like that too if I had a bigger pillow


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 16, 2015)

I sleep on my side

I'd say about 95% of the time on my right side

because on my left side I get heart pain because of a condition I have


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 16, 2015)

I usually sleep on either side, hugging my blanket and pillow or on my back.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 16, 2015)

I stumble through the door and land in a pile in the fetal position


----------



## Vix (Oct 16, 2015)

I sleep hugging things, whether it's a person or a pillow. I like sleeping on my sides, and on my face.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 16, 2015)

Shunsui had a hard life


----------



## Houka02 (Oct 16, 2015)

Left right whch ever i end up falling asleep on. I do notice I wake up in my right side most of the time. Occasionally I lay in my belly and fall asleep like that.


----------



## lacey (Oct 16, 2015)

I move around in stages. I usually start with laying on my stomach, and then eventually moving to sleep on my side, and that's how I usually fall asleep. Sometimes, if I'm really tired, I'll fall asleep laying on my back. I always keep a blanket over my head though, it's impossible for me to sleep without that.


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 16, 2015)

I am the worst sleeper ever. I toss, turn and roll from one end of the bed to the other all through the night. I move my arms in my sleep and although it's not often I sleep walk sometimes too.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 16, 2015)

doona        ?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 16, 2015)

I try not to sleep on my back 'cause I read once that doing so makes one more susceptible to sleep paralysis 

I also sleep with a mask


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 16, 2015)

Half-consciousness

music plays

Full non-consciousness=deep asleep


----------



## Karasu (Oct 16, 2015)

I sleep on my back.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 16, 2015)

In a running pose on my side


----------



## Yak (Oct 16, 2015)

I flip position clockwise and then counter clockwise every fifteen minutes from back to side to belly until I have run out of energy and fall asleep

What I'm doing once I sleep no one knows...


----------



## UtOii17 (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm a Med student, I never get to sleep .  Sleep sounds so good right now.  Before whenever I have problem falling asleep I usually listen to the rain sound on one of the iPhone's apps...


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Oct 16, 2015)

I sleep like a crazy person. I stay on my sides but I have a routine where I start out on my right side then shift onto my left side then shift about 100 more times throughout the night. One leg also always has to be sticking out from under the covers or else it'll be too hot. I also have a tendency to curl inwards and if any dis sleeping next to me, I will probably kick them 

Also have talked in my sleep before


----------



## dynasaur (Oct 16, 2015)

I need to sleep next to the door, which ever side it is(my own room, whether im sleeping over, etc) but in my room that is facing my right side, always I believe, unless I change the position of my bed 

My heat is always turned all the way up now that it is fall/approaching winter, I can't sleep when it's cold and I also can't sleep when it's too hot

I don't snore, sleep talk or anything like that. Although there was one time I've slept walk. I just usually dream or have bad dreams.


----------



## Yak (Oct 16, 2015)

Dyna said:


> I need to sleep next to the door, which ever side it is(my own room, whether im sleeping over, etc) but in my room that is facing my right side, always I believe, unless I change the position of my bed
> 
> My heat is always turned all the way up now that it is fall/approaching winter, I can't sleep when it's cold and I also can't sleep when it's too hot
> 
> I don't snore, sleep talk or anything like that. Although there was one time I've slept walk. I just usually dream or have bad dreams.



That's curious, a lot of my friends and me included need to sleep next to the door, too. I tried several time to flip my position in the bed with me facing the door instead of having it by my side but I don't sleep well. I need to have it positioned by my side. My best friend also sleeps like this and a couple of others as well. What's up with that anyway?


----------



## lacey (Oct 16, 2015)

Hm, it's a bit odder with me. If I'm napping during the day, I can sleep facing the door without a problem. But at night, I fall asleep faster if I'm facing away from the door.


----------



## Asriel (Oct 17, 2015)

I usually sleep on my side spooning with my BF...


----------



## Cord (Oct 18, 2015)

Mostly in fetal position. I won't be able to sleep without pillows and a blanket (no matter how warm it is), unless I'm dead tired.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 18, 2015)

When I'm really tired I can fall asleep in any position, but normally in the fetal position, on my right side.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 18, 2015)

I roll around, I hardly ever fall asleep on my back. Usually on my stomach.


----------



## Chloe (Oct 18, 2015)

At home I sleep on my right hand side on the left of the bed with 2 pillows, cause it's the side my chargers are on.

Basically wherever the chargers are I sleep in that direction.

But if I'm semi-asleep in the morning I sleep on my front with my pillow on my head to block out light and sound.


----------



## Tarot (Oct 19, 2015)

Usually on my stomach or side, then wake up on my back.


----------



## Violence (Oct 22, 2015)

Freefall position.


----------



## JoJo (Oct 22, 2015)

Nighty said:


> like literally I mean, not in the sense of being kept up by your killing spree
> 
> I usually end up on my left side with my doona entwined between my legs and an arm under my pillow when I go to sleep
> 
> ...



same for me, although it could be either side 

I also sleep on my stomach too with both of my arms under my pillow or one on top


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 22, 2015)

On my side with a crap ton of pillows. One tucked behind my back, one in front, between my legs, hell even one under my feet. Can't seem to get comfortable otherwise.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 22, 2015)

Right side. I read somewhere it's the best position actually.

But nowadays, right side, on the stomach, left side. Any position can do with me, I can literally sleep with the lights on or simply by sitting down


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Oct 22, 2015)

Right side, left side, pillow in between my legs.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Oct 22, 2015)

I sleep best on my right side and in a fetal position, but as I move around while sleeping, I mostly wake up laying on my back.


----------



## Angel (Oct 22, 2015)

Atlas said:


> I pretty much toss and turn from my left side over to my right and vice-versa until I fall asleep.



This. Plus, I tend to shake my leg.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 22, 2015)

I'll sleep when I'm dead. :X


----------

